# PHP & Sudo => Cannot open audit interface



## xanthos (25. November 2009)

Hallo

Wie der Titel eigentlich schon sagt, versuche ich mit PHP, sprich shell_exec(), und Sudo einen Befehl auf der Shell auszuführen. 

Um zu testen, ob Sudo überhaupt funktioniert, habe ich versucht den Befehl 


```
sudo whoami 2>&1
```

auszuführen und erhalte die Fehlermeldung



> Cannot open audit interface - aborting.



Kann mir jemand erklären, was es mit diesem "audit interface" auf sich hat und wie ich das Problem lösen könnte?

Hier noch die Zeile aus sudoers:


```
apache ALL = (ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/whoami
```

Gruss


----------



## xanthos (26. November 2009)

Konnte das Problem mittlerweile lösen:

Bei CentOS 5.3 ist scheinbar SELinux standardmässig aktiviert. Um auf Sudo zugreifen zu können, muss man SELinux allerdings deaktivieren. Dazu muss man in der Conf-Datei (/etc/selinux/config) 


```
SELINUX=enforcing
```

ändern in


```
SELINUX=disabled
```

Bei mir hatte anschliessend Sudo noch ein kleines Problem (tty). Hier einfach in der Sudoers-Datei (/etc/sudoers) die Zeile


```
Defaults    requiretty
```

auskommentieren.


----------

